
Nuclear-bomb simulation shows how blast would destroy 6 US cities - sunnyP
https://www.businessinsider.com/how-nuclear-attack-would-destroy-us-cities-2019-12
======
SCAQTony
I think the error in the report is that enemies would go for city centers
rather than military bases and centralized power grids. Destroying millions of
people and valuable assets is not going to make an attacking country wealthy
or win any friends from nations who also have nuclear weapons.

